# Where can i buy bipolar broadheads?



## amosmoses (Aug 8, 2013)

Been a very happy rage customer for a few years now with no big problems or complaints but after reading up on the bipolar the few things I really like about them are the same few things I kinda worry about while using a rage. and like I said never really had any problems with the rage but the bipolar sounds like it maybe something I would like as well. 


That being said I can't find any where I can buy them? I could probably order them off the web but I would rather purchase them in person. I'm more of a face to face kinda guy. But any advice would help web sites, stores, etc. thanks in advance.


----------



## kiltman (Aug 8, 2013)

Bowhunter's Supply in Carrollton has them.  They are on the website also.


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 8, 2013)

I sent you a pm.....


----------



## BGA (Oct 23, 2013)

I'd like to buy some as well... Website didnt have a shop.


----------



## alligood729 (Oct 23, 2013)

BGA said:


> I'd like to buy some as well... Website didnt have a shop.



pm sent to you too...


----------



## GADawg08 (Oct 23, 2013)

dang I wish I had yall's $$$.....spending $50 on broadheads when you are shootin ones that work fine. I must be  in the wrong line of work


----------



## heartstopper4 (Oct 23, 2013)

GADawg08 said:


> dang I wish I had yall's $$$.....spending $50 on broadheads when you are shootin ones that work fine. I must be  in the wrong line of work



They are expensive because they do not damage easily. As long as you can recover the head, you can sharpen the blades and use it many times over. Actually probably saving you money over a few years period! It is worth it to me to buy a quality product that I can depend on.


----------



## OcmulgeeOgre (Oct 23, 2013)

BGA said:


> I'd like to buy some as well... Website didnt have a shop.



Same for me.


----------



## alligood729 (Oct 23, 2013)

OcmulgeeOgre said:


> Same for me.



pm sent to you too!


----------



## Pneumothorax (Oct 23, 2013)

Why all the privacy?  A forum rule of some sort?  

I figure if I wanted to buy some I'd just enter my phone number on their web site and wait for a call back.  Maybe I'm missing something.  If so, please PM me too.


----------



## alligood729 (Oct 23, 2013)

Pneumothorax said:


> Why all the privacy?  A forum rule of some sort?
> 
> I figure if I wanted to buy some I'd just enter my phone number on their web site and wait for a call back.  Maybe I'm missing something.  If so, please PM me too.



pm sent to you as well....


----------



## QuackHead90 (Oct 23, 2013)

Please send me a pm too  thanks man


----------



## baseball_hunter#8 (Oct 23, 2013)

im interested


----------



## savage11006 (Oct 23, 2013)

Me too


----------



## Pneumothorax (Oct 23, 2013)

Just Google BiPolar broadheads.  They're a start-up but they have put up a website.

The owner/inventor is a member here with username bowkill7.  I'm sure a PM to that guy will result in a quick response.  I would hope so anyway.


----------



## BGA (Oct 24, 2013)

I think he isnt releasing the owners # as it might be a little too intrucive. However I did find a website that is selling these online. 

They are currently out of the 100 but have 125 in stock. Link below

http://www.amazon.com/Bi-Polar-Broa...=1382594872&sr=8-1&keywords=bipolar+broadhead

http://www.bowhunterssupplystore.co...-3-pack-210291-prd1.html?pSearchQueryId=32756


----------



## alligood729 (Oct 24, 2013)

I forgot about the phone# thing guys, can't post them...... but will send you a pm any time....


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 25, 2013)

*Does Social Circle Ace sell them by chance?*

Steve and Kenneth are my go-to men for archery equipment.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## alligood729 (Oct 25, 2013)

CamoDawg85 said:


> Steve and Kenneth are my go-to men for archery equipment.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeff



No, they do not. Get on'em......


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 25, 2013)

alligood729 said:


> No, they do not. Get on'em......



Dang! Will have to next time I swing my there.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## ASEHUNTER (Oct 5, 2015)

Pm me too thanks


----------



## cocrymes (Oct 5, 2015)

please pm me as well at your convenience 
Thanks
(didn't realize this post was so old at first but still interested if possible)


----------



## kurzrecord99 (Oct 8, 2015)

I want some to!!


----------



## alligood729 (Oct 9, 2015)

ASEHUNTER said:


> Pm me too thanks





cocrymes said:


> please pm me as well at your convenience
> Thanks
> (didn't realize this post was so old at first but still interested if possible)





kurzrecord99 said:


> I want some to!!


 
Pm sent to you guys....


----------



## 2feathers (Oct 9, 2015)

ordered some 100 grain on Tuesday night, they were in my mailbox Thursday afternoon. cant wait to give them a try!


----------



## jarhead 44 (Oct 9, 2015)

i would like to try em out as well allgood729


----------

